# Suggestion for Rating system update!



## Flanagandesign (Nov 21, 2015)

As far as ratings go we all know that they are rather unforgiving for drivers and pax often may not realize anything less than a 5 is bad. In the rating system there is clearly a spot to write comments and one would expect to get a comment as to why they are getting a bad rating. Otherwise how are we supposed to rectify the situation that caused this poor rating. Communication people! Communication! It is a must! I suggest that uber put into effect an update that forces riders to give an explanation as to why they are leaving any rating below a 5! This way drivers can learn from that and adjust their methods.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

and here I thought it was gonna be something new...
Of course it makes perfect sense. Its been suggested since the beginning of time.
Unfortunately this idea is on the "it aint gonna happen" list.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

im sure theyll do this in a year or 2, by then thousands of drivers will be fired............


----------

